# Blackwater 13 Mar 2011: High water, few bites.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to Blackwater and fished from 9am to 4pm and caught 5 bass, 1 jack, and 1 bowfin. We fished Coldwater Creek, every canal out in the bay, and a couple of sloughs up above the big lake. We threw spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, flukes, lizards, trickworms, and paca craws. 1 bass came on a white spinnerbait, 2 came on a black shad, and 2 came on trick worms. The strange thing was that I caught the bowfin out in the bay and I understood that bowfins don't like saltwater. The water was up to 67 at the end of the day, but the water color was still really stained for Blackwater. I didn't see any beds at all anywhere. Maybe next weekend. The dates for my camera was jacked.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Better day then i had on black water today, we just got back from the Milton area trying for some stripers and catfish, 3 rods on the surface with 4 rods set on the bottom with live shiners, had 4 hitts and no fish...At least your on the board:thumbsup:But we stopped at a bait and tackle store called BITCO and there was a picture on the wall of some guys that had some flathead catfish on a stringer about 10 of them i think with the biggest at-least 70lbs and a few others over 40 out of yellow river i didnt know ol yeller had river monsters like that


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicely done...


----------

